# First Boardcut design



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys, so I saw hrawks tutorial on inkscape and had a play around the other day. The dimensions are probably not of decent size, but Im sure it could be scaled whichever way you want. I dont have the right tools for doing boardcuts, so I have actually made this one yet, but anyone who wants to can give it a bash, and if you do let me know how it goes/looks. Enjoy! (PDF attached)

View attachment SS1.pdf


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks Good, Well done on your first attempt, handle is very chunky forks look decent especially if you put in finger grooves which i reckon was the intention with those little wings.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah that was the idea behind the 'wings', for thumb and forefinger support


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like a plump woman in a short dress with a tight girdle and a plunging neckline. Call it the little black dress.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

shawnr5 said:


> Looks like a plump woman in a short dress with a tight girdle and a plunging neckline. Call it the little black dress.


hahaha well i was sort of aiming for the stereo-typical hour-glass figure...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Looks like a plump woman in a short dress with a tight girdle and a plunging neckline. Call it the little black dress.


ha, thats true . even call it THE BBW .


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Imperial said:


> Looks like a plump woman in a short dress with a tight girdle and a plunging neckline. Call it the little black dress.


ha, thats true . even call it THE BBW . 
[/quote]

roflmao!!!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

little big even for my hand...

Dennis


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, good job, maybe try something a little slighter in shape nest time...


----------

